# Digital Camera Help!!



## saubrl (Nov 19, 2007)

I want a camera in Rs 10000. What can be best choices?
I considered one from sony cybershot (i forgot model no.). Is it good  against its opponents. can u also tell what are the features??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 19, 2007)

u have posted here also *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73631


----------



## saubrl (Nov 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> u have posted here also *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73631



I know But u urself said it was the wrong place


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 19, 2007)

^^

There is a report button on every post, use that or use the PM system to PM any MOD or admin to request to move the thread to a proper place.... !!!


----------

